# Oh Rainy Day Woman.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh rainy day woman
I've never seem to see you for the good times or the sunshine
You have been a friend of mine,rainy day woman
That woman of mine she ain't happy
Unless she finds something wrong and has someone to blame
If it ain't one thing it's another one on the way
Oh rainy day woman
I've never seem to see you for the good times or the sunshine
You have been a friend of mine,rainy day woman
I woke up this morning to the sunshine
It sure as hell looks just like rain
I know where to go on a cloudy day


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pray that it's raining on Sunday
Stormin' like crazy
We'll hide under the covers all afternoon
Baby whatever comes Monday
Can take care of itself
'Cause we got better things that we could do
When it's raining on Sunday
When it's raining on Sunday
When it's raining on Sunday
Let it rain


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The sun is out, the sky is blue,

There's not a cloud to spoil the view,

But it's raining, Raining in my heart!

The weatherman says clear today
He doesn't know you've gone away
And it's raining, raining in my heart!

Oh, misery, Misery

What's gonna become of me?
I tell my blues they mustn't show,
But soon the tears are bound to flow
'Cause it's raining, raining in my heart!

It's raining, Raining in my heart!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Raindrops keep falling on my head
and just like the guy who's feet are too big for his bed,
nothing seems to fit
those,
raindrops are falling on my head, they keep falling

so I just did me some talking to the sun,
and I said I didn't like the way he got things done,
sleeping on the job
those,
raindrops are falling on my head, they keep falling

But there's one thing, I know
the blues they sent to meet me won't defeat me.
It won't be long 'till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep falling on my head
but that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turning red.
Crying's not for me, cause
I'm never gonna stop the rain by complaining
because I'm free
nothing's worrying me

It won't be long till happiness steps up to greet me

Raindrops keep falling on my head
but that doesn't mean my eyes will soon turning red
crying 's not for me
Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complaining
because I'm free
Nothing's worrying me


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice. Those pictures of rain bring back memories. Why didn't you use the fixed bikes in the rain? Very nice rain bikes.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Raindrops keep falling on my head
> and just like the guy who's feet are too big for his bed,
> nothing seems to fit
> those,
> ...


that is awesome.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

nice shots as always mb. i like the one of miss m where she's blurry from the water on your lens. it looks like she's going_ really_ fast. 

Ejdo was surprised to see that you rode today. I wasn't surprised, but i still think you guys are nuts.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Mrs. M has never been hotter!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Well, for one thing......*



HokieRider said:


> ...Ejdo was surprised to see that you rode today. I wasn't surprised, but i still think you guys are nuts.


... the MUTs were empty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ... the MUTs were empty. :thumbsup:


Gee! How come?


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Is that Glen Echo? I haven't been there in about 15 years - it looks like they've reopened a lot of stuff. (Unless it's somewhere else that I am confusing with Glen Echo, in which case I will feel shame... :blush2: )

Awesome shots, nice empty trails!


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Does Miss M know you're posting pictures of her with her pants down?

BTW, what brand of rain pants do you guys use?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> .. Why didn't you use the fixed bikes in the rain? Very nice rain bikes.


She was, I was riding my blue love.

The sad truth is that you can only ride one bike at a time. Last year the blue love mostly sat, this year it seems like the white joy (my fixte) is getting some rest. Likely we are about to put everything away but the tandem for a few months.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*No shame for you.*



chatterbox said:


> Is that Glen Echo? I haven't been there in about 15 years - it looks like they've reopened a lot of stuff. (Unless it's somewhere else that I am confusing with Glen Echo, in which case I will feel shame... :blush2: )
> 
> Awesome shots, nice empty trails!


Glen Echo indeed, if it has really been 15 years the changes will be amazing-lots of really well done restoration.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

llama31 said:


> ....what brand of rain pants do you guys use?


Burley (sigh  ) for me, cloudworks for her.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*cloudworks?*



MB1 said:


> Burley (sigh  ) for me, cloudworks for her.


Never heard of cloudworks More info please! I'm in the market for biking/hiking rain pants. Currently Showers Pass and one of the REI offerings are at the top of my list. 

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Never heard of cloudworks More info please! I'm in the market for biking/hiking rain pants. Currently Showers Pass and one of the REI offerings are at the top of my list.
> 
> Thanks.:thumbsup:


You could also try cloudveil. Miss M got them on closeout from Sierra Trading a couple years ago-seem really nice but who knows if they exist anymore.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Very nice MB1, I like your pairing of words and images; great stuff. Glad you both got out to enjoy the weather, looks great.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome!!

How do you keep your camera dry on a rides like those?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Infini said:


> ...How do you keep your camera dry on a rides like those?


If you look at all the blurring and fog in those pix you will see that I didn't.

I was shooting with a Pentax Optio waterproof camera.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

MB1 said:


> If you look at all the blurring and fog in those pix you will see that I didn't.
> 
> I was shooting with a Pentax Optio waterproof camera.


ohh - thanks


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

I love the picture of the trash all over the outside of the garbage can. Probably from people in too much of a hurry to get to the earth day celebrations to actually throw their trash *in* the can. Almost as inspiring as the earth day bumper stickers on the SUVs.

Great pictures as always.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Man I love y'alls adventures!! Great pics as always!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I thought this was the song referred to in the subject


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You could have driven, just for the shere irony of it.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I miss DC. Very, very nice set.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

3car said:


> I love the picture of the trash all over the outside of the garbage can. Probably from people in too much of a hurry to get to the earth day celebrations to actually throw their trash *in* the can. Almost as inspiring as the earth day bumper stickers on the SUVs.
> 
> Great pictures as always.


I got no use for the moreons driving to an earth day event-and I have little use for that stupid expensive event (what relevence does it have and what actual good does having a concert do as compared to say picking up the trash). But I will note that the piles of trash looked to me like a bum/vagrant/hobo/low life scum dumped out a bunch of cans looking for food or $$$.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*RIP Waylon Jennings (off subject)*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I thought this was the song referred to in the subject


The world just isn't the same without old Waylon around to raise hell.

From what I recall, Waylon passed within a week or so of John Lee Hooker. For me that was the day the music died...


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

incredible. thank you.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

I do miss seeing your wonderful daily riding photos!


Even though I don’t have a Waylon song spinning in my head, maybe if he had written I’m a Ramblin’ Woman instead of I’m a Ramblin’ Man,  I sure do have lots of rain.

How about Annie Lennox

Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new emotion
I want to breathe in the open wind


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

That is a nice photograph, just a hint of color, very nice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Nice, very nice.*



kaotikgrl said:


> I do miss seeing your wonderful daily riding photos!,,,,


Well darn it, I miss your photos too.


----------

